# Silent Running Drone model



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I decided to start working through my wish list of models which aren't easily available as kits or just don't exist what-so-ever. I know there are resin kits of the drone but decided to build one for myself out of styrene card and various evergreen bits and pieces. I used a paper model as a template for the main sections which made life a lot easier as I had been preparing to actually draw up plans.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP01.jpg

I built the body first, reinforcing the interior with L beam strips and beveled joints. The shoulders were made in the same way.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP02.jpg

I then made the "face" and started on the feet.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP03.jpg

I detailed the drone's body and shoulders.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP04.jpg

Then after working on the legs stuck things together to see how they would look.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP07.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP05.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP06.jpg

I've just added the grill to the face and need to work on the rubber accordian for the top of the legs. Once that is done I'll finished the light and patch panel beneath, do the hydraulic cabling and then make the arm(s). I think for number 1 I'll have it holding a trowel!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent work so far, IMHO, I think you have any resin kit beat by a mile.......:thumbsup: Can't wait till you start painting. Be sure to post
more pictures.......


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

What a lovely build! But besides appreciating the clean work and the great subject, you've also got me wondering: what coin is that you're using as a size comparison?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

starseeker said:


> what coin is that you're using as a size comparison?


I was wondering the same thing!! lmao. The build is excellent so far but the coin also caught my eye, I think I'm easily distracted. Aussie $2.00 maybe?


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Loved that movie! Looks like its going to be a nice build.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It's been fun so far, I have been enjoying the build.

The coin is an aussie $2. I am based in Sydney.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I decided to start working through my wish list of models which aren't easily available as kits or just don't exist what-so-ever. I know there are resin kits of the drone but decided to build one for myself out of styrene card and various evergreen bits and pieces. I used a paper model as a template for the main sections which made life a lot easier as I had been preparing to actually draw up plans.
> 
> ...


I love scratchbuilds. In some cases it is the only way to get a model of a particular subject in the scale that you want.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm glad I got back into scratch building. It's also very satisfying to create a model with your own hands...and I've tried sculpting and lets just say I need a lot more practise in that media.

However building things out of sheet plastic and basic shapes seems to come more naturally.

Here are some more WIP pictures. I've added the "face" and legs. After screen grabbing off the dvd last night I now have some decent reference for the arm.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP10A.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP10B.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP10C.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP10D.jpg


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job!

Thats a lotta cutting with the ol' Xacto. I wouldn't have the patience. Kuddos to ya.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks!. The cutting isn't so bad, it's the filing! Using the evergreen parts helped a lot too.

Here's another update. I've built the drone's arm, even managing to articulate it in two joints and have added it and the hydraulic lines to the legs. Just need to do a bit of sanding and smoothing then I'll do the paint job and add the glass to the light on it's face.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP11A.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP11B.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneWIP11C.jpg


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

Here is the completed Silent Running drone. It just needs a bit more paint cleanup and some more shadowing/drybrushing.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Drone3Q.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneRearArm.jpg


----------

